# New combi valve? 06 jetta 52k



## ggencev (Nov 18, 2005)

I recently took my car to the dealer for a check engine light. They said they need to replace to combi valve and it would cost $420.
What are the consequences of not replacing this? I don't want to spend $420 for a part that does nothing.
And how hard is this to do myself?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

what did the code say?


----------



## ggencev (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

secondary air system malfunction. They didn't give me the actual code #.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ggencev)*

Ive got one lying around.... pm me if you need it... wouldnt be very hard to install...


----------



## ggencev (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

So how exactly would I install it?
Just of curiosity, why do you have an extra 06 jetta combi-valve laying around?


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

combi valve, is that like an EGR? or.... and to ggencev im under the impression its unplug the connector at the top, pull off the hose, and unbolt it, i believe its located on the top of the motor leftside i beleive


----------



## ggencev (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

Is it really that simple?
Once I do that would I need to do anything to clear the cell or should that auto-clear?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ggencev)*

i have a spare engine... came with it and dont need it..... just let me know..


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Why wouldn't VW cover this under warranty. Your car is still within the 50K mile bumper to bumper warranty and you're still within the time frame. 
- Jeremy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

unplug it and wire in a resistor so the computer thinks it works, SStune also sells block offs if you wanna clean up the engine bay too


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: New combi valve? 06 jetta 52k (ggencev)*

Push to get this covered at least partly by the bumper-to-bumper warranty. If this happened to you at 52k miles, you should be able to get them to at least cover the cost of the part and you cover labor (2 hours tops!). Although, I could see a strong argument of being covered under the 5yr / 60k mile powertrain warranty. It's definitely part of the engine and can't be considered a wear item.
You could also argue that this is part of the emissions control of the car. I believe that's even higher... something like 8yrs / 80k miles, but I'm not sure what it is off the top of my head.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: New combi valve? 06 jetta 52k (bluegraph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegraph* »_
You could also argue that this is part of the emissions control of the car. I believe that's even higher... something like 8yrs / 80k miles, but I'm not sure what it is off the top of my head.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When I first posted here, I didn't realize your title said 52K miles. It is part of the emission control system, so try what BlueGraph mentioned. Even though this can be cheap to do yourself, you might as well try to get it covered.
- Jeremy.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: New combi valve? 06 jetta 52k (jtrujillo86)*

let me know if they dont fix it for you.... Ive still got a spare combi valve....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New combi valve? 06 jetta 52k (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_let me know if they dont fix it for you.... Ive still got a spare combi valve.... 

spare engines ftw


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: New combi valve? 06 jetta 52k (bluegraph)*

Any update on this? I actually am having a similar problem and want to know what ended up happening


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

These seem to be a weak point on the 2.5 engines. Our 2005.5 threw two CELs in 70K miles, indicating improper airflow from the axillary air injection pump. Each time the dealer cleared the code and didn't replace anything, saying if it happened a third time, they'd replace the combi valve. Hrmmmm...
- Jeremy.


----------



## cascur (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok well a bit off topic but I can't find it anywhere else. I can't get the secondary air intake hose to plug into the combi valve. I bought the hose new and it won't snap on. I tried everything short of gluing the damn thing down. Any ideas?


----------



## saransh (Mar 8, 2018)

*Did anyone replace this*

I got a replacement valve, trying to resolve p0491 issue, checked all other components, can only be a faulty combi valve, got the 2 screws that connect to the vaccum line on the side off and also the top 2 that go on the back off. 

The 2 that go on the bottom of the combi valve are really had to get to, any suggestions what tools to use or how to get to the remaining screws.


----------

